# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Doing something not related to your degree

## toaster little

Does anyone ever do this?  Does it work out fine for you in terms of being able to afford what you need to support yourself?

----------


## Keddy

I'm studying film production and graphic design because I want to, but my *degree* is actually in Public Relations/Business Management. I don't identify as someone who's in business school, so I usually just tell people I'm a film student. But what I want to go into is advertising, which is sort of a halfway point between my degree and my interests. It's also where the money is. I work at a music place but I handle video. 
So, no, I suppose, my job is not related to my degree. I don't make as much $$$ as I would like though  ::(: 
Hope this info helps.
/Keddy

----------


## L

No matter what I do it will always relate back to health/ social care

----------


## Otherside

A lot of people do, I think. Jobs are kinda scarse over here. The degree shows more that you can work at something and have the skills nessecery to get one. Of course, there are degrees that some people think are utterly useless, and you won't get a job as a brain surgeon with a history degree, but still...

----------


## enfield

i can tell you im not going to be doing anything related to mine but that's just because im not going to be doing anything related to ANY degree. if i do something i want it to be stocking shelves like sacrieur. anything that's like repetitive tasks and doesn't make me interact with anybody. if it's at night that's a plus, i like to be up when most people are sleeping. i still don't know if i could get myself to the job, but if i had to to pay some bills and buy food i think it's possible i could. i'll just have to see when that day comes.

the reason why i could be on my way to getting a degree anyway is im "not ready" to start stocking shelves. but once i have to pay the money back on these loans for school im going to be forced to be ready. it's what's going to get me into the workplace. when i have loans i have to make monthly payments on. pretty genius in my opinion. plus there's other aspects of it im not ready for that im hoping a few years of seeing my life go nowhere can do something about. if it doesn't make me ready than maybe it can make me go for it anyway, in my unready state.

my degree is math and its pretty cool because i kind of like reading these math books. im on chapter 4 of this one right here and its going pretty smoothly. i don't like doing problems from the book or problems period. i don't like having to apply anything from the book but you don't really have to do that very much. just two times. like for the midterm and the final. and that's it, the rest of the time you can just read the book. and if you do feel you have to do the homework, its not so bad, it's not like writings essays for sure. 

but i feel like i'm getting closer and closer to being ready to stock shelves.

----------


## meepie

I have a Bachelor's of Science in Math and I'm going to be a teacher. Originally planned on being a finanicialy analyst but didnt like the requirments for that job.

----------


## SmileyFace

Many people choose career paths that are not related to what they went to school for, and they'd still become successful in whatever they chose to do.

----------


## minted

I'm studying design but have a feeling I won't work in the field :/

----------


## Koalafan

I have a bachelor's in psychology but am looking into web design/development so yea...definitely going in another direction lol

----------

